# Privatsphäre in Gefahr?



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Nachdem ich heute morgen diesen Artikel gelesen habe, kam mir mal wieder ein wenig Sorge bezüglich der Privatsphäre im Netz auf.

Gut, das Thema ist nicht neu, aber doch immer diskussionswürdig. 
Und da der Guten Morgen Thread Mittags tabu ist, bietet sich ein eigener Fred an.

Mich würde eure Meinung dazu interessieren, ob ihr eure Privatsphäre im Internet generell gefährdet seht. 
Oder habt ihr darüber noch nie einen Gedanken verschwendet?
Nutzt ihr alle möglichen Seiten und ladet immer alles hoch ohne euch zu sorgen?
Oder nutzt ihr überhaupt keine Seiten weil ihr schon fast paranoid seid? ^^

Schreibt mal was ihr denkt und lasst uns eine interessante Debatte anstoßen.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mir überlege, das ich mit meinem realen Namen bis hin zu meinen Nicks komme und so auf viele Altlasten stoße, macht mir das schon Angst.


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir überlege, das ich mit meinem realen Namen bis hin zu meinen Nicks komme und so auf viele Altlasten stoße, macht mir das schon Angst.



Ich hab aus Spaß über Google mal nach meinem Namen und meinen Email Adressen gesucht und habe keinerlei Informationen zu mir selbst gefunden.
Dafür hab ich erfahren dass es mindestens 2 andere Personen in meinem landkreis mit exakt demselben Namen gibt, die Fotos von sich selbst hochladen, etc.

Es ist IMO erstaunlich und ein wenig beängstigend zugleich, was für Informationen man über Personen sammeln kann, ohne sich großartig anzustrengen.

Gut, es kommt sicher auch drauf an, ob jemand öffentliche Profile zulässt, aber wenn die leute zu naiv sind, es überhaupt zu hinterfragen...?


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2012)

Ich fasse kurz in zwei Sätzen zusammen, was ich im andern Thread eigentlich sagen wollte: Bei Facebook bin ich mir sicher, dass meine Daten unsicher sind, also kann ich Facebook auch trauen, weil ich dort immer weiss, woran ich bin. Google (als Beispiel) vertrau ich dagegen ganz und gar nicht, weil die sich nach aussen seriös geben (wollen), es aber offenbar ganz und gar nicht sind.


Ich hab mir schon ins Fäustchen gelacht, als irgendwelche Spinner meinten "Kommt zu Google+, da werden Eure Daten vertraulich behandelt, im Gegensatz zu Facebook." Was daraus wird sieht man jetzt halt. Im Internet ist man immer so anynom wie man sich geben will. Wer meint es sei klug, Koma-Absturz-Fotos in ein Social Network zu laden, der soll sich später nicht drüber wundern, wenn das andere Leute nicht so sehn. Wenn er sich aber bewusst ist, dass es nicht so klug ist und es ihm egal ist, was andere Leute davon halten, dann darf er das gerne tun.


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir überlege, das ich mit meinem realen Namen bis hin zu meinen Nicks komme und so auf viele Altlasten stoße, macht mir das schon Angst.


Dazu sag ich nur, lest diesen Post durch. Darin gehts um nen Blizzard-Mitarbeiter, der seinen Realnamen im Forum angab, um zu demonstrieren, dass man sich nicht davor zu fürchten braucht, seinen Namen preis zu geben. Geendet hat das dann damit, dass so ziemlich alles über ihn veröffentlich wurde, was die Leute über ihn fanden, inklusive Adresse, Telefonnummer und Bildern seines eignen Hauses.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur, lest diesen Post durch. Darin gehts um nen Blizzard-Mitarbeiter, der seinen Realnamen im Forum angab, um zu demonstrieren, dass man sich nicht davor zu fürchten braucht, seinen Namen preis zu geben. Geendet hat das dann damit, dass so ziemlich alles über ihn veröffentlich wurde, was die Leute über ihn fanden, inklusive Adresse, Telefonnummer und Bildern seines eignen Hauses.




Exakt. Das schlimme daran ist ja, das es theoretisch sogar rückwärts geht. Von diesem Nick aus.

Und alles nur, weil ich vor all den Jahren so naiv war und sowas wie Spitznamen nie brauchte ...


----------



## Kamsi (25. Januar 2012)

pro forum ein anderer nickname ^^

kein eintrag im telefonbuch buch, wenn ich mich google finde ich viele leute die so heissen aber nicht mich

mein account ist bei facebook auch nicht per suche zu finden 

die email adresse die ich nutzte ist eine 10 jahre alte adresse ohne real daten


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Und alles nur, weil ich vor all den Jahren so naiv war und sowas wie Spitznamen nie brauchte ...


Gewisse Einträge kann man aber auch löschen lassen. Von mir gabs auch mal nen Eintrag auf ner Seite der mich genervt hat (war son lokales Turnier an dem ich teilgenommen hatte ohne Wertung oder Preise oder sowas). Also hab ich die Seitenbetreiber angeschrieben, ob sie mich aus der Liste austragen können. Es ging zwar ne Weile bis überhaupt ne Antwort kam, aber dafür haben sies dann gleich gemacht. Heute findet man diesen Eintrag nicht mehr wenn man nach mir auf Google sucht  Früher war der als 3. Suchresultat oder sowas ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Januar 2012)

Ich bin bei keinen Social Network angemeldet und werde es auch nie sein. Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es lächerlich, wie manche Leute sich über den Bundestrojaner echauffieren, aber dafür bei Facebook und co. bereitwillig alles mögliche und unmögliche an Daten eingeben. Man muss kein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein, um zu ahnen, worum es bei den ständigen Treffen zwischen Zuckerberg und Obama ging...


----------



## Dominau (25. Januar 2012)

Ich mache das öffentlich was ich öffentlich machen will. Irgendwelche Bilder von mir wo ich betrunken bin o.ä gibt es von mir auch nicht auf irgendwelchen Seiten.
Durch Googeln meines Namens kommt man auf eine Facebook-Seite bei der ich auf "Gefällt mir" gedrückt habe, aber nicht direkt auf mein Profil.
Außerdem benutze ich auch nicht meinen ganzen Namen auf Facebook.


Falls mal jemand was hochlädt von mir was ich nicht möchte, bitte ich ihn es runter zu nehmen. Klar, man kann es downloaden, aber ich bezweifle 
das jemand Bilder von mir auf seinem Rechner haben will  

Über meinen Nicknamen kommt man auch nur auf Buffed.

Also ich finde nicht das meine Privatsphäre in Gefahr ist. Wenn man etwas darauf achtet kann man sich sicher im Internet fühlen.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Ich habe "Ist mir alles egal." gevoted, hätte aber auch für "Ich vertraue den Betreibern nicht, aber bin auf die Seiten angewiesen, weil.." stimmen können. Meine eigentliche Sicht auf dieses Thema ist eher "Ich habe nichts zu befürchten.".

Es ist eben die Sache wie man mit sowas umgeht - ich habe es nie für nötig gehalten jemals im Internet meinen Namen oder gar mehr zu veröffentlichen - mal von Amazon z. B. abgesehen. Wenn ich meinen Namen suche finde ich rein garnichts, selbst wenn ich auf Wohnort oder Adresse erweitere. Ich hatte auch mal eine ähnliche Diskussion mit meinem Vater der der Meinung war er würde mich bei Facebook finden und im laufe einer Bewerbung könnte man das ausnutzen, gefunden hat er mich nicht. Dafür vorrausgesetzt ist natürlich dass ich bei Facebook mit einer anderen Mailadresse angemeldet bin und meinen Namen nicht angegeben habe - Wohnort und Bilder sind wiederum hinterlegt.

Die nächste Frage die sich mir stellt - inwiefern sieht man denn bei sowas seine Privatsphäre in Gefahr und vorallem wieso geht man nicht grundsätzlich ganz anders mit seinen Daten um wenn sie einem so wichtig sind? Jemand mit einer Haltung wie der meinen kann ja beruhigt alles von sich veröffentlichen wenns ihm so scheiß egal ist - aber wenn jemand in meiner Facebookliste über die neuste Veränderung des Netzwerkes jammert und dabei gleichzeit mit vollem Namen und Adressfeld dort angemeldet ist bin ich mir nichtmehr sicher ob das nicht schon ein Troll ist.


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe "Ist mir alles egal." gevoted, hätte aber auch für "Ich vertraue den Betreibern nicht, aber bin auf die Seiten angewiesen, weil.." stimmen können. Meine eigentliche Sicht auf dieses Thema ist eher "Ich habe nichts zu befürchten.".




Und wie lautet der Rest des Satzes nach "weil..." bei dir? 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage die sich mir stellt - inwiefern sieht man denn bei sowas seine Privatsphäre in Gefahr und vorallem wieso geht man nicht grundsätzlich ganz anders mit seinen Daten um wenn sie einem so wichtig sind? Jemand mit einer Haltung wie der meinen kann ja beruhigt alles von sich veröffentlichen wenns ihm so scheiß egal ist - aber wenn jemand in meiner Facebookliste über die neuste Veränderung des Netzwerkes jammert und dabei gleichzeit mit vollem Namen und Adressfeld dort angemeldet ist bin ich mir nichtmehr sicher ob das nicht schon ein Troll ist.



Ich schätze, es ist bei vielen auch Unwissenheit und Desinteresse.
Frei nach dem Motto "was du nicht weißt, macht dich nicht heiß". Für die meisten User steht der direkte Nutzen im Vordergrund, d.h. der Kontakt zu Freunden und Bekannten, die ja gewöhnlich alle bei Facebook und Co. angemeldet sind.

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass die allerwenigsten bei der Anmeldung die Nutzungsbestimmungen durchlesen und ggf. darüber nachdenken welche Informationen sie öffentlich machen und welche nicht. So und nicht anders muss es sein, sonst kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum manche Leute mit Vor- und Nachnamen selbst via Google in Facebook zu finden sind und ich mir dort erstmal deren neueste Bilder anschauen kann und was sie vor für Vorlieben haben.

Vielleicht ist auch ein wenig Mitteilungsbedürfnis dabei.
D.h. einer gewissen Gruppe von Menschen darzulegen, was man alles toll findet und was alles nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Der Grund dafür ist ein anderes Thema. Aber kurz angebunden könnte ich sagen: ohne Facebook hätte ich erhebliche Schwierigkeiten was Kontakte und Planungen angeht.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Januar 2012)

Ich gebe nur Daten frei die auch jeder lesen kann ohne das ich mir irgendetwas vorwerfe, ganz egal ob privat oder geschäftlich. Alles Intime bleibt genau das, intim.


Sehe meine Privatsphäre also nicht gefährdet... FB und Konsorten können nur das verwerten was ich Ihnen gebe.


----------



## skyline930 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich habe in Ermangelung einer passenderen Antwort "Ist mir egal" gewählt. 

Ich stehe dazu folgendermaßen: Wer im Internet Privatsphäre will, darf das Internet nicht benutzen/benutzt haben.
Dabei hab ich persönlich weniger Angst das irgendein Unternehmen durch Facebook weiß wie ich heiße, oder welche Bands/Bücher/Spiele ich mag und wo ich war, sondern eher davor was die Regierung über mich weiß/wissen könnte, und wo meine Daten noch so sein können. Vielleicht weiß ja einer das Deutschland einen Vertrag mit der USA hat, wodurch ein Datenaustausch geregelt ist, zur "Terrorismusbekämpfung" *hust*
Und nach Vorschlägen wie SOPA und was mit Kim Schmitz passiert - sorry, aber dagegen ist Facebook und Google Kindergarten.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Januar 2012)

facebook und google ist ein witz entgegen was die politiker weltweit sich erlauben - deine daten werden von einer zu anderen behörde weitergereicht als massendrucksache


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ohne Facebook hätte ich erhebliche Schwierigkeiten was Kontakte und Planungen angeht.


Wie hast du das dann vor ein paar Jahren noch gemacht? Ich mein klar, es macht einiges einfacher aber Schwierigkeiten ohne?


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie hast du das dann vor ein paar Jahren noch gemacht? Ich mein klar, es macht einiges einfacher aber Schwierigkeiten ohne?



Ich antworte noch einmal darauf, aber dennoch: das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin.

Wie ich das vor ein paar Jahren gemacht habe? Keine Ahnung aber vor ein paar Jahren wohnte ich auch noch bei meinen Eltern und auch meine Freunde wohnten nicht verstreut über ganz Deutschland. Vor ein paar Jahren war ich auch noch nicht auf Festivals oder regelmäßig bei Konzerten, vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich auch einfach mehr Zeit mich mit Leuten zu treffen und Dinge zu planen, Dinge wie Silvesterpartys und Geburtstage oder Einweihungsfeiern waren deutlich einfach oder weniger relevant und auch Fahrgemeinschaften waren damals einfach nicht nötig um sich zu besuchen..

Ich könnte das noch ne Weile fortführen. Im Prinzip brauche ich Facebook um mit Leuten in Kontakt zu bleiben, Freunde aus der Heimat, andere Freunde die auch zum studieren weggezogen sind und Verwandte. Wenn einer meiner >Freunde< z. B. bei Facebook schreibt das er dieses Jahr zum Hurricane fährt wird dieses Festival auch für mich auf einmal interessant - ich weiß das viele meiner Freunde da sind und unabhängig von der Musik (die mich bisher wenig anspricht) besteht jetzt schon jähes interesse. Ohne Facebook hätte ich nicht gewusst das mein Kumpel aus Leipzig dorthin möchte und das zwei andere Freunde aus der Heimat sich dem direkt angeschlossen haben. Das ist gerade nur ein Beispiel weil es so aktuell ist.

Anderes Beispiel, eine sehr gute Freundin von mir ist momentan in Sansibar, zwar nur für drei Monate, aber das ist trotzdem eine lange Zeit wenn man sich vorher regelmäßig gesehen hat. Facebook stellt eine unglaublich komfortable Möglichkeit da mit ihr in Kontakt zu bleiben, ich 'skype' auch ab und zu mit ihr aber sich einfach ab und an Nachrichten zuzuwerfen ist für ein Telefonmuffel wie mich schon sehr angenehm - zumal sie mit ihren Onlinezeiten dort sehr beschränkt ist und ich zu der Zeit oft in der Uni sitze ist das mit dem skypen auch nicht so optimal.

Es sind noch viele andere Punkte, viele dienen nur zum Komfort während andere wiederum kaum ersetzbar sind.

/edit
Ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Verständnis, ich wohne wie oben geschrieben nichtmehr bei meinen Eltern und bin dem Studium wegen umgezogen, ich bin aber keiner von denen die jedes Wochenende "nach Hause" fahren - die ganze Nummer wär natürlich deutlich weniger interessanter wenn wir (ich und meine Freunde) eh jedes Wochenende bei unseren Eltern wären.


----------



## tonygt (25. Januar 2012)

Das Problem sehe ich nicht mal in Sozial Networks, hier hat es mehr oder weniger jeder in der Hand was er rein stellt und man sollte sich bewusst sein das das was mein Reinstellt auch in falsche Hände geraten kann. Mein Problem ist viel mehr, das ich mir nicht sicher bin wieviel von meinen Daten, die ich nicht irgendwo offenhinstelle weitergeleitet werden. Darunter verstehe ich sowas wie welche Seite ich besucht habe, was für Suchanfrage ich habe, was ich unter einem anderen Nick aber vieleicht mit selber Email auf verschiedenen Seiten getrieben habe, wie oft und wie lange ich im Netz bin, wie lange ich spiele usw usw., EA lässt grüßen. 
Denn das ist meine Privatsphäre die niemanden was angeht, auf Sozial Networks bin ich ja um Dinge mit Leuten zu teilen oder zu lesen was sie mit mir teilen. Ich denke nicht das meine Daten hier sicher sind, deswegen gebe ich nur unverfängliche Sachen, trotzdem habe ich keine Angst das durch Facebook meine Privatsphäre gefärdet wird. Ich erinnere mich dann solche Momente wo ich noch ohne Adblocker Unterwegs war, grade bei Amazon oder Google nach Bike Teilen gesucht habe und auf einmal die ganze Werbung mich auf günstige Beikteile weiterleiten wollte. GEnau das selbe ein paar Tage später, als ich Fotoausrüstung gesucht habe, sowas macht mir Angst und sind Dinge die ich eigentlich nicht weitergeben will und die niemanden was angehen.


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Januar 2012)

Ist mir alles egal.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Januar 2012)

Die Möglichkeit "Nein" fehlt!
Da ich auf besagten seiten zwar angemeldet bin, aber nicht aktiv unterwegs bin und schon gar keine privaten daten darauf speichere/ablege/preisgebe.

die AGB sind übersichtlich gestaltet...hehe
made my day!


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich gebe nur Daten frei die auch jeder lesen kann ohne das ich mir irgendetwas vorwerfe, ganz egal ob privat oder geschäftlich. Alles Intime bleibt genau das, intim.
> 
> 
> Sehe meine Privatsphäre also nicht gefährdet... FB und Konsorten können nur das verwerten was ich Ihnen gebe.




Sehe ich genauso.
Hab mal aus Spass meinen Nickname gegooglet...bei der dritten Seite hat ich keine Lust mehr zu schauen, wo ich bin.


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ist mir alles egal.



Und Begründung?
Wenn ich demnächst auf eine einsame Insel auswandern würde, wärs mir wohl auch egal.

Als Teil dieser Gesellschaft finde ich schon, dass es auch jeden etwas angeht, der das Internet nutzt. Und das ist schon fast gezwungenermaßen jeder heutzutage. (diverse soziale Kollektive ausgenommen)

@bkleanor
Auch bei dir würde mich interessieren, warum du angemeldet bist, denn offenbar scheint es ja eine Notwendigkeit zu geben - obwohl du selbst schreibst, du wärst nicht aktiv.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Januar 2012)

Ich vertraue den Betreibern nicht, aber bin auf die Seiten angewiesen, weil...

... Google die (für mich) beste Suchmaschine ist und ich eben sehr oft für die Uni und auch privat irgendwelche Dinge suche(n muss).

... Facebook für mich eine hilfreiche Plattform ist, auf der ich mit meinen Freunden - egal, wo sie sich grad auf der Welt befinden - in Verbindung bleiben kann, ohne dafür zahlen oder immer umständlich über Emails kommunizieren zu müssen. Natürlich habe ich bei Facebook einen falschen Namen, keine Fotos, eine extra für Facebook erstellte Emailadresse und alles, was ich da als Status angebe, können nur die Leute sehen, die ich in meiner Freundesliste habe, welche aus ganzen 14 Leuten besteht. Mir persönlich unbekannte Leute kommen auch gar nicht erst auf diese Liste. 

Was Nicknames in Foren betrifft, so habe ich in jedem einen anderen Namen, andere Daten usw.


----------



## Ogil (25. Januar 2012)

Es ist immer nur beschraenkt sinnvoll, sich ueber Sachen aufzuregen die man freiwillig nutzt. Das Internet ist nunmal keine lilalaune Wohlfuehloase sondern vor allem eine Ansammlung kommerzieller Inhalte und Infrastrukturen mit dem Ziel Gewinn zu machen - egal ob die sich nun Facebook oder Google oder Megaupload nennen. Der User kann sich allerdings genau informieren und entscheiden, welche dieser Dienste er benutzt. Es gibt zu allem Alternativen die auf spezielle Ansprueche zugeschnitten sind. Wer das nicht tut, verspielt auch irgendwie sein Recht sich aufzuregen.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hab kein Facebook mehr. Aus gutem Grund. Da wird mir viel zu viel "spioniert", und ich hab vor einigen Monaten dafür gesorgt das man mich nichtmehr bei Google findet


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es ist immer nur beschraenkt sinnvoll, sich ueber Sachen aufzuregen die man freiwillig nutzt. Das Internet ist nunmal keine lilalaune Wohlfuehloase sondern vor allem eine Ansammlung kommerzieller Inhalte und Infrastrukturen mit dem Ziel Gewinn zu machen - egal ob die sich nun Facebook oder Google oder Megaupload nennen. Der User kann sich allerdings genau informieren und entscheiden, welche dieser Dienste er benutzt. Es gibt zu allem Alternativen die auf spezielle Ansprueche zugeschnitten sind. Wer das nicht tut, verspielt auch irgendwie sein Recht sich aufzuregen.



Hmm, wobei das nicht immer so war.
Die zunehmende Kommerzialisierung hat durch soziale Netzwerke wie Google+ oder Facebook ja erst einen fruchtbaren Boden gefunden. Vor ein paar Jahren war das noch kein Thema.

Das Internet befindet sich auch in einem Wandel... und es wird scheinbar immer weniger "frei" als es das früher war.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm, wobei das nicht immer so war.
> Die zunehmende Kommerzialisierung hat durch soziale Netzwerke wie Google+ oder Facebook ja erst einen fruchtbaren Boden gefunden. Vor ein paar Jahren war das noch kein Thema.



Das stimmt nicht.
Zeitungsverlage usw. verkaufen ebenfalls deine Daten und ansonsten gab es vor ein paar Jahren auch regelmäßig Skandale - da waren es dann z. B. Krankenkassen die deine Daten verkauft haben.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Januar 2012)

du brauchst heutzutage nur arbeitslos zu werden und schon hat jede firma deine daten ^^ weil die ämter jeder vermittlungsfirma deine daten übermittlen ^^


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2012)

Die Datenschützer meckern immer über alles, aber nicht darüber, dass man als Privatperson seine Anschrift öffentlich preisgeben muss, wenn man eine eigene Internetseite betreibt. Bei Firmen ist das ja noch okay, aber ich möchte eigentlich nicht, dass jeder weiß, wo ich privat wohne, wenn er eine meiner Internetseiten besucht ...


----------



## Xidish (25. Januar 2012)

Beim Besuch der Internetseiten kannst Du das als Admin einstellen, ob Deine Adresse für jedermann sichtbar ist.
Und daß Du beim Betreiber Deiner Seite die Adresse angeben sollst, ist doch völlig normal.

Daß ich als Arbeitsloser jedermann bekannt bin stimmt auch nicht unbedingt.
Außer man war so dumm, dieser Klausel zuzustimmen.
Jedenfalls wurde ich mal dazu erst gefragt.
Ich hoffe mein Nein wurde auch so übernommen.

Habt ihr schonmal an die Sicherheit hier bei buffed gedacht?
Uralte Sachen bleiben gespeichert werden permanent an Google und sonstige Websuchmaschinen gesendet.
Wenn ich auf der Buffedseite bin, kann ich als Nichtregistrierter kein einziges Profil anschauen.
Wenn ich mir aber den Nicknamen mancher hier merke und dann über das Googlefenster nach ihm suche,
finde ich sie sofort bei Buffed und kann dann sämtliche Profile und auch die ganzen persönlichen Angabenanschauen.
seltsam, oder?

Dabei kann ein Admin jeder Seite die Suchindexe unterbinden.


----------



## LeWhopper (25. Januar 2012)

Ist mir egal, weil ich nur nen Youtube Konto bei denen habe. Und wenn ich bei Google was suche, lässt sich das nicht mit meinem Konto in verbindung bringen (Scripts geblockt).


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Januar 2012)

mal wieder ein extrem unqualifizierter spiegelbeitrag zum thema internet.
anders als manch einer hier, vertraue ich google in bezug auf die von mir anfallenden daten, auch wenn ich mir wünschen würde das google da nicht ganz so viel sammelt.
ganz im gegensatz zu facebook und co deren geschäftsmodell offenkundig darauf beruht meine daten zu verkaufen. google würde sich stark ins eigene bein schießen sollte jemals tatsächlich rauskommen das sie daten verkaufen


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. Januar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Beim Besuch der Internetseiten kannst Du das als Admin einstellen, ob Deine Adresse für jedermann sichtbar ist.
> Und daß Du beim Betreiber Deiner Seite die Adresse angeben sollst, ist doch völlig normal.


Wo hast du denn den Unsinn her?


----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht.
> Zeitungsverlage usw. verkaufen ebenfalls deine Daten und ansonsten gab es vor ein paar Jahren auch regelmäßig Skandale - da waren es dann z. B. Krankenkassen die deine Daten verkauft haben.



Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. 
 Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es bei Zeitungen oder Krankenkassen nicht auch vorkommen kann.

Ich bezog mich auf das Internet generell. Und da war es definitiv nicht von anfang an derart ausgeprägt, wie es heute ist.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich dann solche Momente wo ich noch ohne Adblocker Unterwegs war, grade bei Amazon oder Google nach Bike Teilen gesucht habe und auf einmal die ganze Werbung mich auf günstige Beikteile weiterleiten wollte. GEnau das selbe ein paar Tage später, als ich Fotoausrüstung gesucht habe, sowas macht mir Angst und sind Dinge die ich eigentlich nicht weitergeben will und die niemanden was angehen.



Für die Einen mag das ein Problem sein, aber ich sehe das durchaus praktischer. Wenn ich durch solche Sachen gezielte Werbung bekomme, dann ist das hundertmal effektiver, als wenn ich Werbung zu Produkten sehen muss, die mich nicht einmal im Ansatz interessieren.



Konov schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf das Internet generell. Und da war es definitiv nicht von anfang an derart ausgeprägt, wie es heute ist.



Es war nicht so ausgeprägt, aber der Grundsatz war von Anfang an da. Die Fernsehwerbung war auch nie so ausgeprägt, wie es heute ist. Die Werbung in der Zeitung auch nicht. Die Datensammlerei war ebenfalls früher nicht so ausgeprägt. Alles entwickelt sich und kommt erst nach und nach - Logischerweise. Das gilt für nahezu jeden Bereich dieser Welt.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> @bkleanor
> Auch bei dir würde mich interessieren, warum du angemeldet bist, denn offenbar scheint es ja eine Notwendigkeit zu geben - obwohl du selbst schreibst, du wärst nicht aktiv.



Bei Facebook habe ich mich angemeldet auf wunsch eines Freundes. Das einzige was da über mich drin steht ist mein Name (der richtige) und ein Profilbild. Damit kann ich leben.
Ausserdem hat mir Facebook geholfen, im September 2011 eine gesuchte Person in den USA zu finden, was zuerst vorort über die Poststelle, Krankenhäuse, Zeitungen usw. nicht gelungen ist. Ich finde Facebook deshalb auch gut geeignet um weiterhin mit Personen aus übersee oder solchen die etwas weiter weg wohnen in kontakt zu bleiben (geht zwar mit Email auch) aber bei Facebook ist das ganze irgendwie gebündelt (scheiss erklärung geb ich zu).

bei twitter bin ich ebenfalls angemeldet, dort aber nicht mit meinem richtigen namen. das ganze dient nur dem zweck, olivia wilde zu folgen (irgendwie crazy geb ich zu :-))

Youtube bin ich auch angemeldet, ebenfall mit falschem Namen und herkunftsland und mit spam email adresse (ebenfalls falscher name und ortsdaten)...grund: einige videos können nur angemeldet geschaut werden.

sag bescheid wenns ok ist oder wenn du noch mehr wissen willst :-)


----------



## sympathisant (26. Januar 2012)

ich habe da überhaupt keine probleme mit.

facebook, google und co stellen mir dienstleistungen zur verfügung. angefangen von platz auf deren servern, suchen die sie für mich durchführen oder das einfache verknüpfen von daten. 

nur ein beispiel: meine süsse und ich verwenden android und somit den googleaccount. der kalender des anderen lässt sich einfach in den eigenen einbinden. 


dafür zahle ich. nicht mit geld sondern mit meinen daten. wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist, dann soll man das machen. ich verstehe die ganze aufregung nicht.

und ob google nun weiss, wann meine süsse nen friseurtermin hat oder ich n werkstatttermin habe .. so what?


----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> [...]





Nein ist in Ordnung, mich haben nur die Beweggründe interessiert, warum man sich dort anmeldet, aber selbst feststellt, dass man es eigentlich fast nie nutzt.



Razyl schrieb:


> Es war nicht so ausgeprägt, aber der Grundsatz war von Anfang an da. Die Fernsehwerbung war auch nie so ausgeprägt, wie es heute ist. Die Werbung in der Zeitung auch nicht. Die Datensammlerei war ebenfalls früher nicht so ausgeprägt. Alles entwickelt sich und kommt erst nach und nach - Logischerweise. Das gilt für nahezu jeden Bereich dieser Welt.



Klingt als wäre es gut so wie es ist... 
Ich schätze, Zweifel sind angebracht.


----------



## Ogil (26. Januar 2012)

Umso kommerzieller das Internet wird, umso interessanter werden die Infos ueber jeden Nutzer halt. In der Vergangenheit war das Internet halt ein Medium zur Kommunikation, zum Austausch von Daten - heute ist es vor allem ein Medium zum Konsumieren und an jeder Taetigkeit der User verdient irgendwer was. Und selbst die User die sich fuer informiert halten unterstuetzen das. Aktuell sieht man das doch z.B. daran, wie jemand wie Kim Schmitz zum Helden erklaert wird - jemand der Abzocke im grossen Stil betreibt und dabei Millionen verdient hat. Und so lange sich die User immer weiter zu Konsumenten entwickeln, wird sich auch nix an der Haltung der Unternehmen aendern: Informationsverknuepfung zur Gewinnoptimierung...


----------



## shadow24 (26. Januar 2012)

ist mir alles egal.ich nutz zwar facebook und co,aber stell so gut wie keine daten von mir ins netz.namen von mir sind fakenamen,ob bei meinem mailanbieter oder in foren...
ich brauch sowas eigentlich nicht wirklich.ist halt ne spielerei.ich hab reale freunde mit denen ich mir persönlich fotos anschaue oder auch von angesicht zu angesicht rede.ein bischen zeitvertreib um in foren über interessante dinge zu diskutieren find ich gut,aber wer private bilder oder andere daten über sich ins netzt stellt ist selber schuld...
muss keiner  machen,ist nicht klug und wenn man sein verstand nutzt kommt man auch nicht in schwierigkleiten.sind doch eh meist noobs die irgendwie in der presse landen weil sie vom inet keine ahnung haben


----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2012)

Kim Schmitz ist sowieso der Knaller... wie der dicke vor seinem Plasma Schirm hängt und sich zum Ego-Shooter-Helden selbst gefeiert hat 
Wie sinnlos kann man sein Leben eigentlich gestalten 

@shadow
ich glaub man macht es sicher aber auch etwas zu einfach, immer nur davon zu reden, dass jeder selbst schuld ist, wenn er / sie seine Daten ins Netz stellt. 
Klar ist man auf der einen Seite selbst Schuld, andererseits müsste man sich gar keine Gedanken machen wenn nicht andere Leute verbrecherisch mit den Daten umgehen würden...


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus.



Wenn du sagst dass das Thema vor ein paar Jahren noch kein Thema war schließt sich das aus, denn es war ein Thema und wenn du sagst das durch soziale Netzwerke oder durch das Internet erst fruchtbarer Boden für Datenhandel entstanden ist stimmt auch das nicht - auf mehr habe ich nicht bezogen. Wenn du dich damit nur auf das Internet beziehst (?!) dann solltest du das entsprechend deklarieren.

Auf Kim Schmitz gehe ich mal nicht weiter ein, aber ich würde diese pauschalen Verurteilungen vielleicht lieber sein lassen.


----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> [...]



Wir reden offenbar aneinander vorbei. Ich schrieb ja dazu, dass ich das Internet meinte.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kim Schmitz ist sowieso der Knaller... wie der dicke vor seinem Plasma Schirm hängt und sich zum Ego-Shooter-Helden selbst gefeiert hat
> Wie sinnlos kann man sein Leben eigentlich gestalten



Eins muss man ihn lassen, er hat geschmack . Seine Villa und sein Grundstück sind wirklich schön gestaltet.
Davon ab, hätte er das ganze einfach nicht so dreist abziehen sollen. Hätte er die illegalen Inhalte nicht so stark forciert, hätte man jetzt keine Handhabe gegen ihn.


----------



## Tilbie (26. Januar 2012)

Nun ja, Facebook & Co machen mir weniger sorgen. Viel mehr sind es die Daten die über mich gesammelt werden von denen ich nichts weiß.
Wenn ich da höre, dass von Terrorverdächtigen Internet und Telefon überwacht wird, wird mir ganz schlecht  .


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Klingt als wäre es gut so wie es ist...
> Ich schätze, Zweifel sind angebracht.



Ja, das ist es auch. Wenn du Angst um deine Daten hast, dann sollstest du ab sofort komplett anonym leben auf einer einsamen, kleinen Insel. 

Wie es Ogil schon schrieb: Das Internet ist mittlerweile zum Konsumieren da und dort werden Infos über einen einzelnen User natürlich gerne genutzt - Sei es um das eigene Produktangebot zu verfeinern, es auf die User anzupassen oder um mithilfe einer Suchmaschine den Menschen es etwas einfacher zu machen, was man so sucht. Eine so riesige Suchmaschine wie Google funktioniert nicht ohne das Sammeln von Daten.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2012)

Vorallem ist es ja nicht so, dass Google oder Facebook deine Daten an irgendwelche Typen weitergibt, die in der nächsten Nacht auftauchen und dich abstechen wollen.

Ich habe in FB auch meinen realen Namen angegeben und finde nichts wenn ich mich selbst google. Ausser ich sehe aus wie ein Koala.
Nickname? Das ich nicht lache, es gibt mindestens 1 weiterer Reflox.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Klar ist man auf der einen Seite selbst Schuld, andererseits müsste man sich gar keine Gedanken machen wenn nicht andere Leute verbrecherisch mit den Daten umgehen würden...




das ist doch genauso wie im richtigen leben:gelegenheit macht diebe...wenn ich im rl mit meinen daten oder meinem besitz, wie geld und ähnlichem, gedankenlos rumhantiere, garantiere ich, dass mir  auch da früher oder später was zustößt.warum denkt man im inet sollte es anders sein?


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das ist doch genauso wie im richtigen leben:gelegenheit macht diebe...wenn ich im rl mit meinen daten oder meinem besitz, wie geld und ähnlichem, gedankenlos rumhantiere, garantiere ich, dass mir auch da früher oder später was zustößt.warum denkt man im inet sollte es anders sein?



Das ist schon richtig, aber der verbrecherische Umgang mit den Daten kommt ja nicht völlig verständlicherweise vom Himmel gefallen.
Eigentlich gehört sowas geahndet, aber wirtschaftliche Interessen stehen da im Vordergrund.

Und wenn ich mich bei Facebook anmelde, weiß ich, dass ich alleine mit meinem Rumgeklicke irgendwelchen unsozialen Bonzen den dritten Ferrari in die Garage wirtschafte.
Trotzdem tun es soviele, weil man sich dazu genötigt fühlt oder einfach zu wenig Muße hat, sich davon fernzuhalten.
Da es alle um einen herum auch tun, ist das verständlich, so führt eins zum anderen.

Die Todesspirale des Todes quasi 

edit: Die Umfrage hat ja schon ein schönes Bild gezeichnet, zumindest die meisten Teilnehmer sehen sich irgendwie gefährdet... wenn es auch den meisten warscheinlich am nächsten Tag wieder scheiß egal ist. ^^


----------



## Zangor (27. Januar 2012)

Habe nichts angekreuzt, weil nichts richtig passt. 

Den Anbietern traue ich in keinster Weise über den Weg, das ist aber egal, weil ich keinen FB oder Google Account habe. Auch würde ich mich niemals mit meinem realem Namen dort anmelden.


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2012)

Find ja lustig was die Leute hier so zum Teil schreiben, besonders wenn sie das alles als völlig harmlos abstempeln. Natürlich ists im Grundsatz völlig egal wer wann wo und wie meine Daten lesen kann und wo ich mich im Internet bewegen. Auch welche Werbung auf mich persönlich zugeschnitten wird ist im schlimmsten Fall lästig. Grundsätzlich ists auch völlig egal wer meine Bankdaten oder Kreditkarten-Infos hat. Erst wenn jemand mit krimineller Absicht daher kommt und meine Daten missbraucht wirds so richtig zum Problem. Aber damit das nicht passieren kann, muss man sich halt präventiv schützen. Beispielsweise ists keine sonderlich gute Idee, wenn ne Familie auf Facebook postet, sie seien jetzt für 4 Wochen in den Ferien. Da kann man dann davon ausgehn, dass niemand zu Hause ist und wenn deren Haus ein Bisschen abgelegen liegt (findet man recht schnell raus, denn die Adresse steht ja auch auf Facebook, da muss man dann nur noch auf Google-Maps gehn und kann sich locker ne Lageübersicht verschaffen, ohne je dort gewesen zu sein) ist das die beste Einladung für nen Einbruch. Als ich in Mexico City bei ner Familie zu Besuch war haben die mir gesagt, sie würden ihren Kindern erst mit 15, 16 Jahren erlauben, sich ein Profil auf Facebook aufzuschalten, weil in ihrer Nachbarschaft schonmal Kindesentführungen stattfanden, da man ja per FB die Aktivitäten der Kids immer nachlesen konnte. Da musste man dann nur noch am entsprechenden Ort warten, zuschlagen und dann ne hübsche hohe Summe erpressen. Das war in nem Mittelschicht-Quartier also keine High Society oder sowas... Natürlich ist bei uns sowas eher unwahrscheinlich, aber es zeigt halt einfach, wie schnell man solche Infos missbrauchen kann, wenn man will. Oder stellt Euch vor, Ihr wollt vielleicht in ein paar Jahren politisch aktiv werden. Wenn da jemand Zugriff auf Eure Bewegungsmuster erhält wird er extrem schnell was finden, das er gegen Euch verwenden kann. Natürlich, wenn man ein kleiner lokaler Politiker ist, ist das eher egal, aber vielleicht möchte man ja ein höheres Amt ausführen, da muss man dann oft aufpassen, was man so macht und sagt.
Oder noch einfacher: Bei Euch im Büro arbeitet jemand, der Euch nicht ausstehen kann (vielleicht wisst Ihr das ja nichtmal) und nur auf den perfekten Moment wartet, um Euch eins auszuwischen. Vielleicht seid Ihr nen Moment nicht am Arbeitsplatz und habt vergessen, den Bildschirm zu sperren. Perfekte Einladung um mal nachzuschauen, was jemand Anderes so an seinem Arbeitsplatz treibt und wo man ihm eins reinwürgen kann. Anschuldigungen gegenüber anderen Mitarbeitern kann man ja oft anonym beim Vorgesetzten machen, damits dem Arbeitsklima nicht schadet. Wenn sich dann rausstellt, dass das korrekt war, habt Ihr ein Problem.
Das sind jetzt alles spezielle und situative Beispiele, ist mir schon klar, aber das zeigt im Grundsatz, was man so alles mit fremden Daten machen kann, unabhängig der Art der Daten. Das geht von mobbing über kleineren Diebstahl bis zu schweren Verbrechen, möglich und machbar ist da alles.

Oder vielleicht habt Ihr ja nen Freund der krumme Dinger dreht ohne dass Ihr was davon wisst. Da werdet Ihr dann recht schnell als verdächtig eingestuft wenn Ihr Euch auf halblegalen Seiten bewegt. Normalerweise bin ich der, der lacht, wenn irgendwelche Leute mit Verschwörungstherien kommen, aber wenn man mal schaut, wohin die Politik momentan driftet seh ich da durchaus ein paar recht gefährliche Tendenzen. Die Leute sollen lieber bevormundet werden, als ihnen vernünftige Grenzen zu setzen und die dann auch einzuhalten. Ich halte die Staaten in Europa und ihre Polizeikorps im grossen und ganzen für vernünftige Einrichtungen mit vernünftigen Leuten, aber da der Grundsatz "Je mehr Leute, desto mehr Idioten" immer und überall vorhanden ist, kanns schnell mal sein, dass einer sein Amt zu seinen Gunsten missbraucht - und vor allem zu Eurem Nachteil.

Ich sage nicht, dass man paranoid sein und sich vom Internet fernhalten sollte, aber die ganze Sache mal mit nem kritischen Blickwinkel zu betrachten schadet sicher auch nicht. Und ja, doch, wenn Google all Eure Aktionen im Internet aufzeichnet, dann würd ich doch sagen, kann das unter Umständen recht gefährlich werden.



Reflox schrieb:


> Vorallem ist es ja nicht so, dass Google oder Facebook deine Daten an irgendwelche Typen weitergibt, die in der nächsten Nacht auftauchen und dich abstechen wollen.


Vielleicht nicht an jemanden, der Dich in der nächsten Nacht abstechen will, aber vielleicht an jemanden, der Dich von vorne bis nach hinten abzocken will. Wirtschaftskriminalität ist momentan extrem in, falls Du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast. Drum beteiligen sich die Staaten ja auch dran und führen illegale Aktivitäten durch, um das Geld zu bekommen, das sie dadurch verlieren.


Edit:


tear_jerker schrieb:


> anders als manch einer hier, vertraue ich google in bezug auf die von mir anfallenden daten, auch wenn ich mir wünschen würde das google da nicht ganz so viel sammelt.
> ganz im gegensatz zu facebook und co deren geschäftsmodell offenkundig darauf beruht meine daten zu verkaufen. google würde sich stark ins eigene bein schießen sollte jemals tatsächlich rauskommen das sie daten verkaufen


Ahja, wer ist wohl gefährlicher, der, der offen zugibt, dass er Deine Daten sammelt und weiterverkauft oder der, ders nicht tut? Und selbst wenn sie die Daten nicht verkaufen. Alles, was irgendwodurch interessant ist wird früher oder später gehackt, entweder von Leuten die dadurch Kapital schlagen wollen oder durch irgendwelche Spinner, die das Gefühl haben, sie würden mit ihrer Free-Internet fanatischen Einstellung den Leuten was Gutes tun, wenn sie ne Seite hacken und die gefundenen Infos für jedermann sichtbar ins Netz stellen.
Aber nochmal: Du hältst Google ernsthaft für ne seriöse Unternehmung, die mit Deinen Daten nichts anstellen will? Google, die am liebsten die ganze Welt live und online per Stream zuschaltbar machen möchten? Google, denen es eigentlich egal ist, ob man Gesichter und Autonummern auf Bildern wiedererkennt und die man immer mal wieder verklagen muss, weil sie grob gegen Datenschutzgesetze verstossen? Ernsthaft? Wirklich? o_O


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja alles richtig - nur sehe ich nicht, wo da das Problem auf Seiten der Betreiber liegt? Um an ein oeffentliches FB-Profil mit genauen Daten inkl. Addresse und momentanen Aufenthaltsort zu kommen, brauch ich doch niemanden der mir diese Infos verkauft, sondern nur einen Deppen der sie so frei zugaenglich dort bereitstellt. Plattformen wie Facebook haben dazu beigetragen, dass die User immer mehr Details von sich freiwillig preisgeben - das laesst sich nicht abstreiten. Trotzdem liegt die Verantwortung dafuer halt immer noch beim User. Man kann sich nicht dauernd hinstellen und rufen "Guck was ich mache! Schau mich an! Guck! Guck!" und sich dann beschweren, dass jemand was gesehen hat oder jemand anderem erzaehlt, dass er was gesehen hat...


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> "Guck was ich mache! Schau mich an! Guck! Guck!"



Sieht man auch hier im Forum sehr schön, vor allem im "Ich habe da was Neues". Hauptsache, man bekommt ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit von anderen, auch wenns der billigste Weg von allen ist.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> ... ne ganze mene paranoides zeug ...



ich hab auch gelesen, dass es leute gibt die ihre kassenzettel nicht im korb liegen lassen und die von innen ihr auto verriegeln, wenn sie damit unterwegs sind.

das leben ist nun mal per se nicht einfach.


und die vorteile von facebook und co überwiegen meiner meinung nach, den theoretischen gefahren, die von ihnen ausgehen.

ich kann bei FB genau bestimmen, wer bilder von meinem haus, pool und meiner ferarri-sammlung sieht. genauso kann ich einstellen wer meine adresse sieht und so weiter ...

edit: 

wenn jemand die kontonummer auf deinem kassenzettel sieht, kann er unberechtigt geld abbuchen. wenn man sein auto nicht von innen verriegelt kann man rausgezerrt werden und das auto geklaut werden. 

man kann sein ganzes leben lang ansgt haben und sich dem leben verweigern oder das beste daraus machen.


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sieht man auch hier im Forum sehr schön, vor allem im "Ich habe da was Neues". Hauptsache, man bekommt ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit von anderen, auch wenns der billigste Weg von allen ist.



Auch wenn ich selbst schon Zeug dort gepostet hab und damit -logischerweise- irgendwie anderen mitteilen wollte, was ich jetzt neues habe, muss ich dir Recht geben.


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2012)

@Ogil und Sympathisant: Ich seh Ihr habt meinen Beitrag entweder nicht voll gelesen oder nicht verstanden. Bei Facebook kann ich angeben was ich will und die andern Leute sehen dann auch genau das was ich angebe. Auf Google ist man mehr oder weniger angewiesen. Was die dort loggen kann man eben nicht selbst bestimmen. Das ist doch genau der Punkt. Mit Paranoia hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun, sondern mit hinterfragen.

Edit für seltsame Sonderzeichen die da plötzlich im Beitrag waren...


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich kann bei FB genau bestimmen, wer bilder von meinem haus, pool und meiner ferarri-sammlung sieht. genauso kann ich einstellen wer meine adresse sieht und so weiter ...



Davon sollte man jedenfalls ausgehen.
Ich glaube paranoid ist etwas hart ausgedrückt, wenn man bedenkt was technisch heute alles möglich ist.

Und es ist ein bißchen sehr verblumt, zu glauben, ein Weltkonzern würde nicht die Daten nutzen, die er zur Verfügung hat - sofern er sich nicht dabei erwischen lässt.


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und es ist ein bißchen sehr verblumt, zu glauben, ein Weltkonzern würde nicht die Daten nutzen, die er zur Verfügung hat - sofern er sich nicht dabei erwischen lässt.


Das ist eigentlich genau das, was ich sagen wollte, danke Konov


----------



## sympathisant (27. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> @Ogil und Sympathisant: Ich seh Ihr habt meinen Beitrag entweder nicht voll gelesen oder nicht verstanden. Bei Facebook kann ich angeben was ich will und die andern Leute sehen dann auch genau das was ich angebe. Auf Google ist man mehr oder weniger angewiesen. Was die dort loggen kann man eben nicht selbst bestimmen. Das ist doch genau der Punkt. Mit Paranoia hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun, sondern mit hinterfragen.



doch schon gelesen. bei googleplus kann ich genauso angeben was ich jemanden anderem zeigen will.

ich versteh immer noch nicht, wieso es dich stört dass google mitloggt, was welche IP wann sucht. du meinst einbrecher hacken sich in die daten von google und wissen, dass du gerade nach nem ersatzteil für n golf gesucht hast und kommen dann demnächst vorbei, um ... ??? 

tut mir leid. ich verstehs wirklich nicht. wo ist das problem?

@konov: achsoo, die facebookmitarbeiter kommen vorbei, weil sie gesehen haben wie du wohnst und berauben dich.


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> doch schon gelesen. bei googleplus kann ich genauso angeben was ich jemanden anderem zeigen will.
> 
> ich versteh immer noch nicht, wieso es dich stört dass google mitloggt, was welche IP wann sucht. du meinst einbrecher hacken sich in die daten von google und wissen, dass du gerade nach nem ersatzteil für n golf gesucht hast und kommen dann demnächst vorbei, um ... ???
> 
> ...



Ich glaub man muss hier nochmal etwas weiter ausholen:
Es geht weniger darum, dass Google weiß, dass du ein Ersatzteil zu nem Golf gesucht hast.

Es geht unterm Strich viel mehr darum, dass sich diese Informationen ja auf Dauer sammeln und speichern lassen. Daraus lassen sich Profile erstellen von völlig fremden Personen.
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber mir persönlich wird mulmig, wenn ich daran denke, dass es in so einem Konzern (und das ist sicherlich nicht unwarscheinlich) Leute oder ganze Abteilungen gibt, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist, Kundenprofile zu erstellen, anhand der Informationen, die diese Firma sammelt über dein Surfverhalten.
Gut, das positive ist wohl, dass einem direkt Angebote über Google eingeblendet werden, die einen interessieren KÖNNTEN, gleichzeitig ist es aber auch möglich, dieses Wissen für andere Zwecke zu missbrauchen.
Das fängt damit an, dass deine Daten an andere Firmen verschachert werden, weil es Leute gibt, die dafür viel Geld bezahlen. Diese Firmen können dann ihrerseits Profile erstellen oder (um mal ein mildes Beispiel zu verwenden) dich mit Spam-Mails beglücken.

edit: Nur weil nie davon berichtet wird, sollte man nicht glauben, dass so etwas nicht existiert. Und deshalb ist man ja nicht gleich paranoid.


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2012)

@Davatar:
Du bringst ellenlange Beispiele dazu warum Facebook so gefaehrlich ist - und wenn man darauf eingeht, heisst es dass man Deinen Beitrag nicht gelesen hat und es Dir um etwas ganz anderes ging? Hmm...

Ich habe Deinen Beitrag durchaus gelesen und stimme Dir auch zu, dass es viel gefaehrlicher ist, wenn Firmen Profile ihrer User erstellen - im Vergleich zum Nutzen von Plattformen, wo der User selbst Profile von sich erstellt. Eben weil das Selbst-Erstellen beinhaltet, dass man (wenn auch vielleicht nicht zu 100%) die Kontroller darueber hat, was im Profil landet. Das Problem an von Firmen erstellten Profilen ist halt auch, dass man keine Ahnung hat was da gesammelt und wie gewichtet zusammen getragen wurde. Und natuerlich auch, weil solch Profile zu einem bestimmten Zweck erstellt werden (normal: Gewinnmaximierung) und man somit davon ausgehen kann, dass ein Handel mit den Daten diesem Zweck dienlich ist.


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2012)

Nehmen wir an, Du willst Bundeskanzler der Deutschen, ziemlich weit links angesiedelten Regierung. Nehmen wir ausserdem an, jemand anders möcht nicht, dass Du Bundeskanzler wirst. Zuletzt nehmen wir noch an, dass dieser Mann einen gewissen Einfluss ausüben kann und wird. Vermutlich wirds nicht wahnsinnig schwer sein, an Deine Google-Infos zu kommen. Vielleicht hast Du ja vor ein paar Jahren, als Du noch jünger warst, mit Leuten zu tun gehabt, die ein Bisschen mehr rechts stehen als die aktuelle Regierung. Nehmen wir zuletzt an, dass demnächst ein netter Artikel in ner Zeitung erscheinen wird, der Deine politische Karriere zum Nullpunkt befördert...
Ok, vermutlich willst Du nicht Bundeskanzler werden, das wollen vermutlich die wenigsten, aber vielleicht will ja Dein Sohn oder Deine Tochter mal Bundeskanzler werden? Macht sich dann auch nicht sonderlich gut. Natürlich ist das ein Bisschen ein spezielles Beispiel, aber bei dem Thema gehts ja auch um Prävention und Themen für die man präventiv handelt sind immer eher ein Bisschen theoretisch. Aids ist da auch ein gutes Beispiel. Bei uns ist das verhältnismässig gering verbreitet, wenn man uns beispielsweise mit Afrika vergleicht. Trotzdem wird bei uns aktiv bei der Prävention Werbung dafür gemacht, man solle Kondome nutzen, um Aids und anderen Geschlechtskrankheiten vorzubeugen.

Edit: @Ogil: Ich habe gesagt, dass sich die meisten von uns vermutlich durchaus bewusst sind, dass Facebook mit unseren Daten handelt und weils uns bewusst ist, finden wirs ja auch ok, weil wirs mehr oder weniger kontrollieren können. Was wir hingegen nicht kontrollieren können ist die Google-Suche. Das ist aber leider scheinbar den wenigsten hier bewusst, zumindest nehme ich das so aus den Posts raus. Drum möchte ich drauf aufmerksam machen, dass wenn Google schreibt, dass sie in Zukunft unsere Daten gezielt mitloggen, dass das eben nicht einfach Friede Freude Eierkuchen bedeutet, sondern eben genau das Selbe ist, wie wenn Facebook mit unseren Daten handelt.

EditEdit: Vor ein paar Jahren gabs ja mal den "Lidl-Skandal", als rausgekommen ist, welche Infos Lidl so über seine Mitarbeiter sammelt. Damals war das Geschrei gewaltig. Aber wenn heute Google verkündet, dass es alle mitloggt und dafür Profile erstellt scheint das den Leuten egal zu sein. Das kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehn.


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, Du willst Bundeskanzler der Deutschen, ziemlich weit links angesiedelten Regierung. Nehmen wir ausserdem an, jemand anders möcht nicht, dass Du Bundeskanzler wirst. Zuletzt nehmen wir noch an, dass dieser Mann einen gewissen Einfluss ausüben kann und wird. Vermutlich wirds nicht wahnsinnig schwer sein, an Deine Google-Infos zu kommen. Vielleicht hast Du ja vor ein paar Jahren, als Du noch jünger warst, mit Leuten zu tun gehabt, die ein Bisschen mehr rechts stehen als die aktuelle Regierung. Nehmen wir zuletzt an, dass demnächst ein netter Artikel in ner Zeitung erscheinen wird, der Deine politische Karriere zum Nullpunkt befördert...



An was für Google Infos denn bitte? Du kannst via Google nicht herausfinden, ob User X mehr nach Seite Y sucht oder User Z mehr nach Seite A. Das können nur Google-Mitarbeiter oder du bist so schlau und hackst dich in das Google-System rein. Wenn es bestimmte Artikel über dich gibt, dann ist daran nicht Google.de schuld, sondern die Website, die den Artikel online gestellt hat. Die deinen Namen veröffentlicht hat etc. Dafür ist aber Google nicht zuständig.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, Du willst Bundeskanzler der Deutschen, ziemlich weit links angesiedelten Regierung. Nehmen wir ausserdem an, jemand anders möcht nicht, dass Du Bundeskanzler wirst. Zuletzt nehmen wir noch an, dass dieser Mann einen gewissen Einfluss ausüben kann und wird. Vermutlich wirds nicht wahnsinnig schwer sein, an Deine Google-Infos zu kommen. Vielleicht hast Du ja vor ein paar Jahren, als Du noch jünger warst, mit Leuten zu tun gehabt, die ein Bisschen mehr rechts stehen als die aktuelle Regierung. Nehmen wir zuletzt an, dass demnächst ein netter Artikel in ner Zeitung erscheinen wird, der Deine politische Karriere zum Nullpunkt befördert...
> Ok, vermutlich willst Du nicht Bundeskanzler werden, das wollen vermutlich die wenigsten, aber vielleicht will ja Dein Sohn oder Deine Tochter mal Bundeskanzler werden? Macht sich dann auch nicht sonderlich gut. Natürlich ist das ein Bisschen ein spezielles Beispiel, aber bei dem Thema gehts ja auch um Prävention und Themen für die man präventiv handelt sind immer eher ein Bisschen theoretisch. Aids ist da auch ein gutes Beispiel. Bei uns ist das verhältnismässig gering verbreitet, wenn man uns beispielsweise mit Afrika vergleicht. Trotzdem wird bei uns aktiv bei der Prävention Werbung dafür gemacht, man solle Kondome nutzen, um Aids und anderen Geschlechtskrankheiten vorzubeugen.
> 
> Edit: @Ogil: Ich habe gesagt, dass sich die meisten von uns vermutlich durchaus bewusst sind, dass Facebook mit unseren Daten handelt und weils uns bewusst ist, finden wirs ja auch ok, weil wirs mehr oder weniger kontrollieren können. Was wir hingegen nicht kontrollieren können ist die Google-Suche. Das ist aber leider scheinbar den wenigsten hier bewusst, zumindest nehme ich das so aus den Posts raus. Drum möchte ich drauf aufmerksam machen, dass wenn Google schreibt, dass sie in Zukunft unsere Daten gezielt mitloggen, dass das eben nicht einfach Friede Freude Eierkuchen bedeutet, sondern eben genau das Selbe ist, wie wenn Facebook mit unseren Daten handelt.
> ...



weiss nicht so richtig was ich dazu schreiben soll:

aus der politischen karriere (oder dem job) wird also nichts, weil du so bist, wie du bist. find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm.

ich denke man sollte politiker werden, weil man (zumindest) einen teil der bevölkerung vertreten will. wenn sich aber nun niemand findet, der von mir (oder dir) vertreten werden will, dann halt nicht. dann sollte man schauen dass man was anderes tut. etwas das besser zu einem passt.

ich würd auch nie für ne firma arbeiten wollen, die mich aufgrund meines privatlebens ablehnt. dann wäre doch jeder tag in der firma ein versteckspiel, ein verleugnen des ichs ...

edit: ein problem was übrigens alle facebookkritiker haben: sie sind nicht dabei. und reden drüber. sie wissen also nicht worüber sie reden, sondern haben ihr wissen aus zweiter hand. ist eher ungünstig.


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> An was für Google Infos denn bitte? Du kannst via Google nicht herausfinden, ob User X mehr nach Seite Y sucht oder User Z mehr nach Seite A. Das können nur Google-Mitarbeiter oder du bist so schlau und hackst dich in das Google-System rein. Wenn es bestimmte Artikel über dich gibt, dann ist daran nicht Google.de schuld, sondern die Website, die den Artikel online gestellt hat. Die deinen Namen veröffentlicht hat etc. Dafür ist aber Google nicht zuständig.


Dir ist schon nicht entgangen, dass derzeit das Hobby der Politiker darin besteht, Raubkopierer, Downloader und sowas (was vermutlich auf 90% der Leute Europas zutrifft...) abgemahnt und/oder eingelocht werden sollen oder? Ich unterstelle mal, dass die meisten Leute im Forum hier ab und zu mal was downloaden gehn. Das wird alles von Google mitgeloggt. Natürlich sind normalerweise Privatpersonen für die Polizei uninteressant, aber ab und zu verknackt man halt auch gerne mal nen Kleinen um abzuschrecken. Das ist doch beim Gras das Selbe. Normalerweise passiert den Kiffern nix, aber zwischendurch gibts mal ne verhältnismässig übertriebene Strafe, damit man wiedermal sagen kann, dass das eigentlich verboten ist und man das nicht tun soll.

Oder anders: Firmenpolitik ändert sich stets. Heute möchte Google einfach ein Profil über Dich erstellen, damit die Tools untereinander einfacher kommunizieren können. In nem Jahr ists gezielte und geschaltete Werbung, die Dir auf die Nerven geht (und dass das kommt ist ja wohl jedem hier klar oder?) und noch ein Jahr später erhältst Du dann auf Deinem Google-Mailaccount Werbemails für Geschäfte in Deiner Umgebung. Ein Jahr darauf lanciert Google vielleicht das neuste Meisterwerk: Google-Shopping! Auf Google-Shopping werden die Läden in Deiner Nähe aufgelistet und wo welche Produkte besonders günstig sind. Noch ein Jahr später kann man auf Google-Maps Dein Haus anklicken und nachschauen, in welchen Läden Du regelmässig einkaufst, denn schliesslich animiert dies Leute in Deiner Nachbarschaft, das selbe zu tun. Hey, ganz im Ernst, wär ich an der Geschäftsspitze von Google und gäbe es keine Datenschützer würd ich genau das tun und genau solche Dienste lancieren, denn damit macht man ne Menge Kohle.
Ich hab erst gestern nen Katalog in meinem Briefkasten gefunden, den ich nicht bestellt hatte und mich drüber genervt. Ich finde das aber noch relativ harmlos, wenn ich dran denke, was in Zukunft alles noch an Werbemüll auf uns zukommen wird.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> weiss nicht so richtig was ich dazu schreiben soll:
> 
> aus der politischen karriere (oder dem job) wird also nichts, weil du so bist, wie du bist. find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm.
> 
> ...



Warum man Politiker werden will, ist doch völlig egal. Es geht doch nur darum, dass einem jemand mit den entsprechenden Mitteln schnell einen Strick daraus drehen kann, wenn man vielleicht mal nach Bombenbauplänen gesucht hat.


----------



## Reflox (27. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht an jemanden, der Dich in der nächsten Nacht abstechen will, aber vielleicht an jemanden, der Dich von vorne bis nach hinten abzocken will. Wirtschaftskriminalität ist momentan extrem in, falls Du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast. Drum beteiligen sich die Staaten ja auch dran und führen illegale Aktivitäten durch, um das Geld zu bekommen, das sie dadurch verlieren.



Ich weiss nicht wie die an mir Wirtschaftskriminalität ausüben wollen. Vielleicht bin ich ein Vollidiot, aber ich blicks nicht.


----------



## Maladin (27. Januar 2012)

Trust or Pay

Anbieter von sozialen Netzwerken wollen Geld verdienen / müssen ihre Kosten decken. Wenn die Nutzer nicht zahlen, muss der Betreiber sein Geschäftsmodell dementsprechend anpassen. 

Inwieweit man diesem Geschäftsmodell dann traut, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Wieviel Erfolg hätte z.B. ein Bezahlfacebook gehabt 

/wink maladin


----------



## zoizz (27. Januar 2012)

Man wird im Internet eh mit Werbung zugeballert, bis man blind wird. Warum dann nicht mit Produkten, welche mich interessieren und sogar noch aus Geschäften aus meiner Umgebung? Das empfinde ich als Verbesserung. 

Und viele hier meckern über die Datenkrake Google oder Facebook, spielen aber zeitgleich über Steam ... 

Steam -behält sich einen Gewähr- und haftungsausschluß vor; -sammelt persönliche Daten (nicht gemäß deutscher Datenschutzrichtlinie); -verwendet die Daten zu Werbezwecken, auch außereuropäisch; -untersagt Usern das Klagerecht.

Valve rocks!



Quelle: Pc GamesHardware Ausgabe 01/2012


----------



## Konov (28. Januar 2012)

Steam ist genauso ein Haufen Müll wie Facebook und Co., da stimme ich dir zu...


----------



## Lakor (28. Januar 2012)

Das ist alles solang kein Problem, wie ihr einen Namen habt, den es in Deutschland zigtausend mal gibt. 

Ich hab echt versucht mich online zu finden, mit allen möglich Angaben und über diverse Seiten, es geht nicht. Mir persönlich geht das alles am Allerwertesten vorbei, da ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass mich persönlich so schnell keiner finden wird. 

Ich finde die Situation an sich schon bedrohlich, aber einfach weil es mich (noch) nicht betrifft, hab ich absolut kein Bedürfniss Sturm zu laufen.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Steam -behält sich einen Gewähr- und haftungsausschluß vor; -sammelt persönliche Daten (nicht gemäß deutscher Datenschutzrichtlinie); -verwendet die Daten zu Werbezwecken, auch außereuropäisch; -untersagt Usern das Klagerecht.



Steam sammelt persönliche Daten, wenn du diesen zustimmst. Außerdem werden nur zufällig Leute ausgesucht, die vorher bestätigen müssen, ob sie an der allmonatlichen Steam-Hardware-Umfrage teilnehmen wollen. Zudem wird ihnen gezeigt, welche Daten ausgelesen wurden und welche zu Valve gesendet werden inklusive der Möglich das alles auszudrucken. Und btw: Ein deutscher Gerichtshof hat bei einer Klage gegen Valve die Nutzungsbedingungen sogar indirekt bestätigt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Die Daten werde übrigens weniger für Werbezwecke genutzt, als für die Optimierung von Steamworks-Spielen. Was man wenig überraschend an Source-Spielen merkt. 



Konov schrieb:


> Steam ist genauso ein Haufen Müll wie Facebook und Co., da stimme ich dir zu...



Und warum? Weil sie dir ein riesiges Spieleangebot digital bereitstellen, auf das zu jederzeit zurückgreifen kannst? Weil sie optional gute Dinge mit Steam Cloud und Steamworks anbieten? Weil sie dir die Möglichkeiten für eine umfangreiche Freundesliste inklusive Community-Gruppen bereitstellen? Weil sie jährlich gefühlte xtausend Sales raushauen, mit Rabatten bis zu 90 Prozent, oftmals sind auch neuere Spiele sehr günstig. Ich könnte die Liste noch enorm erweitern...


----------



## Konov (28. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil sie dir ein riesiges Spieleangebot digital bereitstellen, auf das zu jederzeit zurückgreifen kannst? Weil sie optional gute Dinge mit Steam Cloud und Steamworks anbieten? Weil sie dir die Möglichkeiten für eine umfangreiche Freundesliste inklusive Community-Gruppen bereitstellen? Weil sie jährlich gefühlte xtausend Sales raushauen, mit Rabatten bis zu 90 Prozent, oftmals sind auch neuere Spiele sehr günstig. Ich könnte die Liste noch enorm erweitern...



Weil ich ein Spiel nicht so spielen kann wie vor 10 Jahren, sondern auf so eine "Community-Plattform" angewiesen bin.
Als Kunde werde ich gezwungen diese Plattform zu nutzen, damit der Betreiber alle seine gewünschten Informationen über mich erhält.

Stell doch nicht immer alles so dar, als wär es ein Geschenk Gottes, dass wir mit Failbook, StudiKZ, Steam, Origin "gesegnet" sind.
Vor ein paar Jahren ging noch alles wunderbar ohne und es gab keinen Grund, sich über dutzende Seiten AGBs oder seine mangelnde Privatsphäre im Netz aufzuregen. Heute wird einem alles so serviert, dass man OHNE gar nicht mehr kann.

Vielleicht ist das aber auch schwer für jemanden zu beurteilen, der es nicht anders kennt. 
Als du in die Windeln geschissen hast, hab ich schon PC Spiele gespielt und da gab es jedenfalls keine Gründe sich zu beschweren.


----------



## Ogil (28. Januar 2012)

Das klang jetzt so richtig schoen sachlich. Alle Argumente schon aufgebraucht, dass Du auf so einen Bloedsinn (wieder mal samt "Ich bin viel aelter als Du!"-Karte) angewiesen bist?


----------



## Konov (28. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das klang jetzt so richtig schoen sachlich. Alle Argumente schon aufgebraucht, dass Du auf so einen Bloedsinn (wieder mal samt "Ich bin viel aelter als Du!"-Karte) angewiesen bist?



Ok das mit der "Ich bin älter" Nummer hätte ich mir sparen können - aber es ist doch tatsächlich so wie ich geschrieben habe.
Soweit ich mich erinnere, bist du, Ogil, auch nicht mehr der jüngste und wirst daher doch nachvollziehen können, worum es mir ging.

Das Problem ist, dass heute doch jeder nur all zu gerne völlig Blind durch das Medienangebot stolpert und nichts mehr hinterfragt wird.

*Und das kritisiere ich, nichts anderes.*


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das aber auch schwer für jemanden zu beurteilen, der es nicht anders kennt.
> Als du in die Windeln geschissen hast, hab ich schon PC Spiele gespielt und da gab es jedenfalls keine Gründe sich zu beschweren.



Also ich kenne es auch ohne Plattformen, und Razyl ist sicher älter ich. Daher wird er das auch kennen. 

Ich muss sagen, ich finds viel angenehmer. Keine Hüllen die rumliegen, meist billiger als im Laden und man kann den Pc über Nacht anlassen und einfach mal um die 5-6 Spiele installieren.
 Und wenn du deine Daten nicht preisgeben willst, zahle mit PaySafe Karten und gib halt einfach nichts an.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil sie dir ein riesiges Spieleangebot digital bereitstellen, auf das zu jederzeit zurückgreifen kannst? Weil sie optional gute Dinge mit Steam Cloud und Steamworks anbieten? Weil sie dir die Möglichkeiten für eine umfangreiche Freundesliste inklusive Community-Gruppen bereitstellen? Weil sie jährlich gefühlte xtausend Sales raushauen, mit Rabatten bis zu 90 Prozent, oftmals sind auch neuere Spiele sehr günstig. Ich könnte die Liste noch enorm erweitern...



Weil die Spiele nur dann funktionieren, wenn Steam Lust hat. Gerade vorhin wieder Fehlermeldungen gehabt. Ich benutze Steam, seit es der Community vor fast 10 Jahren mit CS 1.6 aufgedrückt wurde. Und es gab eigentlich immer irgendein Problem.


----------



## Ogil (28. Januar 2012)

Jo - bin ich. Ich hab auch schon gezockt als Du mit den Windeln und so 

Ich persoenlich finde Steam gut - aus aehnlichen Gruenden wie Razyl. Und die meisten Spiele (grade etwas aeltere oder Indie-Games) kaufe ich auch ueber Steam wenn es grad irgend ein guenstiges Angebot gibt. Ich finde es einfach bequem eine einheitliche Plattform fuer meine Spiele zu haben und die einfach runterladen zu koennen anstatt hunderte Kisten und CDs/DVDs hier rumliegen zu haben. Natuerlich "bezahlt" man fuer diese Bequemlichkeit auch - durch Onlinezwang und eventuelle Infos die Steam ueber einen sammelt. Wobei ich mir da ehrlich gesagt wenig Sorgen mache. Dies hier ist mein Gaming-PC - da gibt es keine geheimen/vertraulichen Daten drauf ausser persoenliche Details in einem Umfang, wie sie Steam (und jeder andere Online-Shop, weil Rechnungsdetails) ohnehin hat. Und so richtig besorgt, dass sie die paar Spiele entdecken die ich nicht ueber Steam laufen lasse, bin ich auch nicht.

Na klar brauchte man das in der Vergangenheit alles nicht. Da hat man das Spiel als Box im Laden gekauft und als Kopierschutz gab es Drehscheiben oder Handbuchabfragen oder Aehnliches. Dafuer musste man halt in den Laden und wenn es Bugs/Patches gab, war das auch nicht so einfach, weil eben damals noch nicht einfach alles Online verfuegbar war und nicht jeder einen (oder gar einen schnellen) Internetanschluss hatte. Damals hatte auch nicht jedes Spiel irgend eine Form von Online-Modus und somit war die Huerde zum Rechtfertigen eines Online-Zwangs freilich hoeher. Es soll doch keiner Glauben, dass die Spiele-Anbieter damals einfach grosszuegig und nett waren - diverse Zwaenge wurden einfach nur nicht eingebaut, weil ein Grossteil der Spieler das Spiel dann nicht gekauft haette bzw. einfach nicht haette nutzen koennen.

Es muss halt jeder fuer sich abwaegen, was er fuer akzeptabel haelt. Freilich ist es unschoen, wenn manche Spiele den Spieler zu Steam zwingen, weil es als Kopierschutz verwendet wird. Aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt lieber, als wenn jedes Spiel mit seinem eigenen Online-System/Kopierschutz ankommt. Deswegen nervt mich auch z.B. Origin - nicht wegen dem Geschrei ueber die Daten die es sammelt, sondern viel mehr, weil ich das benoetige nur um BF3 zu spielen. Da waere es mir viel lieber, wenn das auch einfach mit in Steam laufen wuerde. Genauso nervig sind Windows-Live oder Spiele, die eigene Accounts beim Hersteller erfordern - die man dann erst wieder ausgraben muss, wenn man nach einem Jahr das Spiel mal wieder installiert und zocken will.

PS: Und grossartig Probleme bei Steam habe ich nie gehabt - und ich nutze das zumindest auch schon seit ein paar Jahren. Klar sind die Download-Server manchmal ueberfordert - aber am Spielen hat mich das eigentlich noch nie gehindert...


----------



## pwnytaure (28. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auf diese seiten angewiesen weil...

Ich oft etwas für die schule benötige und unsere Klasse sich über Facebook organisiert.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Stell doch nicht immer alles so dar, als wär es ein Geschenk Gottes, dass wir mit Failbook, StudiKZ, Steam, Origin "gesegnet" sind.
> Vor ein paar Jahren ging noch alles wunderbar ohne und es gab keinen Grund, sich über dutzende Seiten AGBs oder seine mangelnde Privatsphäre im Netz aufzuregen. Heute wird einem alles so serviert, dass man OHNE gar nicht mehr kann.



Für gewisse Entwickler ist aber Steam ein Segnen. Das werden dir mit Sicherheit zahlreiche Indie-Entwickler bestätigen können. Spiele wie Bastion, Dungeon Defenders, Orcs must die!, Deathspank etc. verdanken ihrem Erfolg der Plattform von Valve. Ohne Steam wären diese Spiele nie so erfolgreich geworden, wie sie es heute sind. Die Macher von Super Meat Boy haben über Steam mehrere hunderttausend Exemplare absetzt, über andere Download-Plattformen nur wenige hundert... Zusätzlich gibt es über Steam auch ältere Spiele, etwa ein Knights of the Old Republic, die es heute fast gar nicht mehr im Laden zu kaufen gibt. 

Und vor ein paar Jahren hattest du auch nur die Lizenz für die Spiele. Früher hatte ein Publisher natürlich ein paar mehr Probleme, diese dir wieder zu entziehen, aber das hat sich mit dem Fortschritt natürlich geändert. Wir leben nicht mehr im Jahre 1999, wo nur ein Teil der Kunden überhaupt Internet hatte, sondern im Jahre 2012. Und doch du kannst ohne - Indem du einfach verzichtest. Aber wegen zwei-drei Leuten wird kein Publisher der Welt auf solche Sachen verzichten. 


Genauso wenig kann ich die Leute verstehen, die sich über Day-One-Patches aufregen. Früher hattest du Glück, wenn auf einer Heft-DVD überhaupt mal ein Patch drauf ist. Dank der DSL-Verbreitung erhälst du nun sofort den Patch, Bugs können wesentlich schneller gefixt werden und so weiter.

Aber aus der gesamten Diskussion hast du dich sowieso ausgeschlossen mit deinen persönlichen Anfeindungen.


----------



## Konov (28. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber aus der gesamten Diskussion hast du dich sowieso ausgeschlossen mit deinen persönlichen Anfeindungen.



Jetzt reagierst du aber arg beleidigt!
Das mit den Windeln hab ich zurückgezogen, siehe editierter Beitrag! 

Und sonst habe ich niemanden persönlich angefeindet.


----------



## Thjodrerir (6. Februar 2012)

Für meine Daten, bekomme ich doch im Gegenzug ein gut funktionierendes Programm, oder? Es ist mir auch ziemlich egal, ob meine Daten an Dritte weitegegeben werden, denn solange ich 
meinen Namen in Google nicht finde, außer mein Facebook natürlich, ist es mir sowas von egal.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (6. Februar 2012)

Ist doch alles freiwillig und harmlos im Vergleich zu SOPA, PIPA, ACTA


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2012)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Ist doch alles freiwillig und harmlos im Vergleich zu SOPA, PIPA, ACTA



Theoretisch schon, aber zwingen sich die meisten Leute nicht selbst dadurch, dass sich ein großer Teil ihrer sozialen Kontakte auf solchen Seiten austauscht?
Viele gehen doch bei dem Trend einfach mit, weil sie sich womöglich nicht mehr up-to-date oder ausgegrenzt fühlen.

Insofern eine fragwürdige "freiwillige" Basis.


----------



## floppydrive (6. Februar 2012)

Konov kann man ey nicht ernst nehmen, Guy Fawkes Avatar und dann solche Aussagen, bist sicher einer dieser Alibi Demonstraten aus dem schwarzen Block und regst dich auch über S21 auf


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Konov kann man ey nicht ernst nehmen, Guy Fawkes Avatar und dann solche Aussagen, bist sicher einer dieser Alibi Demonstraten aus dem schwarzen Block und regst dich auch über S21 auf



Was hat das mit meinem Avatar zutun? Du kennst mich doch gar nicht und du hast keine Ahnung wie ich denke oder welche Ansichten ich vertrete.
Mit dem Kommentar hast du dich gerade selbst disqualifiziert und jede Chance verspielt, dass *dich *jemand ernst nimmt.

Immer diese Online-Helden, die glauben sie wüssten wer auf der anderen Seite der Mattscheibe sitzt.


----------



## floppydrive (6. Februar 2012)

Mich nimmt ey keiner ernst in soweit


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Mich nimmt ey keiner ernst in soweit



Also ist dein "Titel" Programm? Herumtrollen und gehasst werden? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Februar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Konov kann man ey nicht ernst nehmen, Guy Fawkes Avatar und dann solche Aussagen, bist sicher einer dieser Alibi Demonstraten aus dem schwarzen Block und regst dich auch über S21 auf



Äh, und wer bist du?


----------



## stefanru (6. Februar 2012)

ab 1. april ist es vorbei 
da werd ich wieder morsen


----------



## floppydrive (6. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Also ist dein "Titel" Programm? Herumtrollen und gehasst werden? ^^



Du hast es erfasst oder gab es schonmal sinnvolle Beiträge von mir?


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst oder gab es schonmal sinnvolle Beiträge von mir?



Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich dich zu wenig, um das beurteilen zu können...


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie die an mir Wirtschaftskriminalität ausüben wollen. Vielleicht bin ich ein Vollidiot, aber ich blicks nicht.


Das ist jetzt schon ne Weile her seitdem ich hier das letzte Mal geschrieben habe, aber damit auch Du das blickst hier ein paar Beispiele:
Jemand könnte...
- ...mit Deinen Kreditkarten-Infos lustiges Zeug einkaufen. Bis Du das bemerkst vergeht vermutlich eine Weile in der er fröhlich Dein Konto leerräumen kann.
- ...mit Deinen Bankdaten und entsprechendem Aufwand Dein Konto leerräumen. Natürlich ist das relativ schwierig, da Banken recht hohe Sicherheitsstandards haben, aber schwierig heisst nicht unmöglich.
- ...es auf Deine Karriere abgesehen haben und böse Gerüchte im Internet verstreuen, die Dir früher oder später schaden würden.
- ...Industriespionage in Deiner Firma begehen.

Oder weniger techniklastig:
Dein Treuhänder könnte...
- ...das Geld, das Du irgendwo investiert hast (beispielsweise in einen Fonds oder Aktien) für sich selbst abzwacken und sich absetzen bevor Dus merkst.
- ...Dir Dein Geld verzocken.

Und dann noch was Grenzwärtiges (weil man selbst Schuld ist wenn mans macht):
Der Staat könnte...
- ...rausfinden, dass Du Schwarzgeld im Ausland bunkerst und Dich mit ner gewaltigen Geldbusse und/oder Gefängnis bestrafen.


Das sind jetzt ein paar Punkte die nicht zwangsläufig was mit meiner Aussage zu tun haben, aber dazu dienen, den Begriff "Wirtschaftskriminalität" besser zu erklären.


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> [Liste]



Na eben, an mir können sie keine Wirtschaftskriminalität ausüben.


----------



## Manaori (23. Februar 2012)

Mir fehlt hier ein bisschen eine Option wie "Ich stelle keine persönlichen Daten ins Internet", drum hab ich "ist mir alles egal" gedrückt  

Ich habe eben meinen Namen und meine zwei Emailadressen gegoogelt. Bei meiner Hauptemailadresse kommt ein RPGForum raus, das ich vor einer Weile mal betrieben habe und wo impressumstechnisch meine Emailaddi als Admin drin steht, die Tatsache, dass ich bei Windows live angemeldet bin (logisch, wenn ich eine Hotmailadresse hab) und sonst eigentlich nichts. Bei meinem Namen zwei Seiten, auf denen ich mit elf angemeldet war - di emuss ich mal anschreiben, damals hatte ich noch keine Ahnung ^^ und bei meiner anderen Emailadresse gar nichts. 
Bei meinem Nickname Manaori kommt nur raus, dass ich auf buffed bin und dass Manaori auch mein WoW Charakter ist. Auf Facebook bin ich nicht, Bilder gibt es im Internet keine von mir außer in einem privaten Album auf Photobucket. 
Ich google mich selber hin und iweder einfach aus Neugierde, und private Daten kann man eigentlich keine herausfinden außer dem Schmarrn, den ich als Kind von mir gegeben habe. So gesehen stünde meiner politischen Karriere, so ich denn eine wollte, nichts im Weg - es sei denn natürlich, jemand kauft bei google ein und ich habe mal was Unpassendes gesucht  Da ich mich aber nicht mit terroristischen Dingen beschäftige, den Begriff Nazi bzw Rassismus auch nur einmal aus Recherchezwecken verwendet habe und mir sonst beim besten Willen nix einfällt, was irgendwie wichtig oder so sein könnte, hätte ich möglicherweise sogar eine halbwegs weiße Weste. 
Auch wenn es sehr einfach ist zu sagen, aber was die Öffentlichkeit angeht, ist jeder für seine Daten selbst verantwortlich. Wer Fotos von sich reinstellt, soll es machen, aber er darf sich nicht wundern, wenn die an anderer Stelle wieder auftauchen. 

Ein wenig unangenehm finde ich es schon, dass google alles sammelt, was ich tue. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man da irgendwie eine Liste oder sein eigenes Profil zumindest abrufen könnte um zu sehen, was genau es eigetlich ist, das die da so interessiert. Ich selber kann mir nämlich kein Bild davon machen (außer natürlich wenn ich nach Bombenbauplänen oder so suche), und das ist es, was mich wirklich stört. Wie undurchsichtig es ist. Bei Facebook wüsste ich, was die speichern - nämlich alles, was ich angebe, inklusive die Seiten mit Facebook-likebutton, es sei denn, ich bin schlau genug mich vorher abzumelden. (Korrigiere, wenn ich falsch liege. Ich habe mich amit nur am Rande befasst). Bei google hingegen habe ich keine Ahnung. 
Ich verwende es aber trotzdem.. Warum? Weil ich manhcmal einfach Sachen suchen muss und es halt die beste Suchmaschine ist.


----------



## Weeeedlord (23. Februar 2012)

Wisst ihr... Das Internet ist nur so stark je nach dem wie viele Informationen man über sich selbst veröffentlicht oder veröffentlichen lässt.

Wer seine Profile nicht ordentlich absichert mit den gegebenen Einstellungen, ist selber schuld.

Und ja, es ist Paranoia, wenn jemand meint, google und Facebook würden Daten missbrauchen. Sollen sie doch. Rammen sich nur selber ein Messer in den Bauch damit. Einmal Zeitung anrufen und über die Lage informiert, an den Anwalt und den Termin der Gerichtsverhandlung genannt und tada, überall steht in den Zeitungen das Daten missbraucht werden und die Firmen machen riesige Verluste.


----------



## Xidish (23. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Wisst ihr... Das Internet ist nur so stark je nach dem wie viele Informationen man über sich selbst veröffentlicht oder veröffentlichen lässt.
> Wer seine Profile nicht ordentlich absichert mit den gegebenen Einstellungen, ist selber schuld. ...


<Wir danken Dir für die Info & Ansichten, die soeben dauerhaft bei uns auf Google etc. gespeichert wurden.> 
Und das Ganze wurde deshalb möglich, weil auch Computec es nicht eingerichtet hat, daß Daten nicht an die Suchmaschinen weitergegeben werden,
was aber durchaus möglich ist.
Du siehst, wie viele Infos frei zugänglich im Netz rumschwirren, hängt nicht nur von Dir ab.
Es liegt sehr oft "nur" daran, daß sich Portale nicht genügend absichern, daß z.B. portalbezogene Daten nur durch eingeloggte Mitglieder einsehbar sind etc.


----------



## Weeeedlord (23. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> <Wir danken Dir für die Info & Ansichten, die soeben dauerhaft bei uns auf Google etc. gespeichert wurden.>
> Und das Ganze wurde deshalb möglich, weil auch Computec es nicht eingerichtet hat, daß Daten nicht an die Suchmaschinen weitergegeben werden,
> was aber durchaus möglich ist.
> Du siehst, wie viele Infos frei zugänglich im Netz rumschwirren, hängt nicht nur von Dir ab.
> Es liegt sehr oft "nur" daran, daß sich Portale nicht genügend absichern, daß z.B. portalbezogene Daten nur durch eingeloggte Mitglieder einsehbar sind etc.



Ja, vom Prinzip her weiß ich schon, was du damit sagen willst. ^^ Bloß stört mich das kein wenig, da ich hier anonym bin. Schon wieder so ein tolles Wort. Anonym. Da könnte man sich auch stundenlang darüber streiten, was das eigentlich ist. 
Fakt ist, dass jeder selber darüber entscheidet, wie viele persönliche Daten von sich selbst im Internet stehen sollen. Und ja, einige Portale, auch buffed, sind nicht so gut abgesichert. Aber mal ehrlich: Wer sollte auch hier mit "wichtigen" Daten posten?


----------



## Potpotom (23. Februar 2012)

Nur mal so als Denkanstoss... habe Bilder von mir im Internet gefunden die meine kleine Schwester oder Freunde irgendwann mal ihrem FB-Account hinzugefügt haben - teilweise auch mit kleinen Stories dazu. Natürlich nix  schlimmes dabei oder so - aber wirklich freuen tuts mich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Partybilder, Sportbilder, Urlaubsfotos... von allem irgendwie was zu finden.

Ja, ist schon toll wie man selbst entscheidet was so online ist.


----------



## Weeeedlord (23. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Denkanstoss... habe Bilder von mir im Internet gefunden die meine kleine Schwester oder Freunde irgendwann mal ihrem FB-Account hinzugefügt haben - teilweise auch mit kleinen Stories dazu. Natürlich nix schlimmes dabei oder so - aber wirklich freuen tuts mich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> Partybilder, Sportbilder, Urlaubsfotos... von allem irgendwie was zu finden.
> 
> Ja, ist schon toll wie man selbst entscheidet was so online ist.



Ja. Du entscheidest über dich und nicht darüber, wie andere sich zu Verhalten haben mit deinen Daten. Das ist halt das blöde  In so einem Fall kann man dann Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Ogil (23. Februar 2012)

Im TV-Lila-Laune-Land ist das sicher eine gute Idee und wird mit Millionen-Abfindungen belohnt - in der Realitaet ist das eher ein langer Kampf bei dem man mit etwas Glueck erreicht, dass die unbequeme Information scheinbar verschwindet. Scheinbar, weil das Internet nunmal nix vergisst und man ueber Internet-Archive auch an mittlerweile geloeschte Infos kommt.

Wobei ich garnicht sooo besorgt um meine Privatsphaere bin. Wenn ich meinen Namen google finde ich mich - klar. Wenn man einen Job hat, bei den man in Kontakt zu Kunden kommt, Vortraege haelt und auf oeffentlichen Veranstaltungen (wie z.B. Messen) zu finden ist, dann wird sich das nicht vermeiden lassen. Und wenn ich noch etwas weiter suche, dann finde ich Sachen im Zusammenhang mit diversen Hobbies, wo ich z.B. an Wettkaempfen teilgenommen habe. Alles nix, worueber ich mir Sorgen machen muesste. 

Ich denke gar, dass solch Infos von Vorteil sein koennen. Beispiel: Wenn man sich heute auf einen neuen Job bewirbt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sein Name zumindest mal schnell ergooglet wird. Findet der potentielle neue Arbeitgeber nun diverse Eintraege im Bezug auf meinen vorherigen Job, so ist das sicher besser, als wenn er garnix von mir findet. Denn dann findet er womoeglich die Eintraege von so nem Typen, der zufaellig den gleichen Namen hat, aber den ganzen Tag nur kifft und saeuft und Bilder davon ins Netz stellt. Und dann hab ich ein Problem. Das mag man nun doof finden - aendern kann man es aber leider nicht.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Ja. Du entscheidest über dich und nicht darüber, wie andere sich zu Verhalten haben mit deinen Daten. Das ist halt das blöde  In so einem Fall kann man dann Anzeige erstatten.


Genau, ich zerre mal eben den Kollegen-, Freundes- und Famillienkreis, die etwas an sich nicht tragisches tun, vor den Richter - japp, das ne gute Idee.

Die Quintessenz ist eben, das nicht nur das Individuum an sich entscheidet was über ihn zu finden ist.


----------

